# Modest 2 channel set-up



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

Peculiar choices all, I'm sure, but such is the life of the audio fan with no money. :nerd:

Bel Canto e.One S300iu integrated amplifier
Toshiba SD-6200 DVD player (CD transport)
Musical Fidelity DAC V3
Natalie P DIY speaker pair
M&K V100 powered subwoofer
Dell 400SC computer with M-Audio 2496 sound card also feeding the Musical Fidelity DAC. I have compressed files on it for background music purposes.
TEAC T-H500 tuner


----------

